# Coffee Compass suggestions



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Going to make my first order from coffee compass not sure why I haven't used them before, I've always bought beans from st Martin's and coffee counter in leicester but thought it was time to try some others, Looking to order 3 different types

One decaf

One dark roast

And one medium-dark

Any suggestions? Mainly drink cortado and the odd espresso.

Thanks


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

On the dark roasts, it's hard to go wrong with any of the Mahogany roast coffees. Many people recommend the Jampit Hit. My personal favourites are the Tusker and the Rancheros. Try the Hill & Valley if you want something with a serious kick









On the medium/dark, it depends on the flavours you want, so have a read of the descriptions on the website. I'd personally recommend the Burundi Ndava Micosta Bourbon, Java Jampit and Brighton Lanes espresso.

No idea on decaf!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks that's great really appreciate it, will order some on Monday!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

French Breakfast Blend. Every time!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have a read of the reviews for the Hill & Valley if you want a giggle









The mystery #8 has divided opinion but I really liked it.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered 3 different so far, tried two of them. I must say, they were amazing. Either I am starting to notice coffees better, or these ones are really great compared to other roasters I tried. The two that I tried were:

1. Colombia Finca las mercedes La Isla

2. Java Jampit Estate

It's hard to explain, but they were so alive and aroma made me drunk.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

"Mystery 8 " £13 for 1kg... I think it hard to beat that very-good value for money bean

someone will give comment about that soon


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

JK009 said:


> "Mystery 8 " £13 for 1kg... I think it hard to beat that very-good value for money bean
> 
> someone will give comment about that soon


Theres a whole thread on them:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=41534

There not my typical bean but I like them. Ooze chocolate, in a flat white it tastes more like a hot chocolate than coffee! Ok maybe a mocha...


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

anyone tried Mexico Siltepec El Jaguar?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

nekromantik said:


> anyone tried Mexico Siltepec El Jaguar?


 @nekromantik

Today i was in between this and colombia finca sofia 19. I settled on colombian. Give this a go, if you don't like it you have a potential buyer here


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

For the decaf, I recently tried their Mahogany Roast Sucker Punch Hit Decaffeinated Blend and really liked it. I do tend to go for darker roasts and most of the CC stuff is great for me (not a big fan of Cherry Cherry or Brighton Lanes though).


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

nekromantik said:


> anyone tried Mexico Siltepec El Jaguar?


Have you tried it? @nekromantik


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Inspector said:


> Have you tried it? @nekromantik


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the cherry cherry but it may be a bit lighter than you have mentioned.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Has anybody tried the Australian skybury?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Just had a look to see what are the tasting notes as i have not spotted it before, but they haven't mentioned any. Being £15 makes it the most expensive coffee beans that they sell and one of the reviewers made me chuckle









'A nice coffee for mid morning with a biscuit. Smooth initially, with a nice flash of slight darkness and a mellow finish. Similar to Sainsbury's Papua New Guinea So Organic but less dark and milder'

If you decide to give it a go please let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have just noticed Australian Skybury price upped to £26.50 for 500gr . Wow!


----------

